# That girl "beauty whore.net" and her hair cut...



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

Alright I want a hair cut like HERS! I like the shape of it.. But I have very thin and straight hair.. do you think I can pull it off if I bring those pics to my hair stylist?? Do you have any other pics that are similar to that that can work on thin hair?? Shareeeee!! Please please please my appointment is on Friday  /emoticons/bigg[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dubsbelle (Dec 20, 2006)

pix are not showing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 20, 2006)

I think you might need to use a round brush in the morning to get it a little more volumized but I think that it could work since she has straight hair too.


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

hey the pics arent showing up.. can you please fix it so we can see.. thanks


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.beautywhore.net/tutorials/TeaseMe/0.jpg

http://www.beautywhore.net/tutorials/TeaseMe/00.jpg


----------



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine are showing up fine.. I don't know why you people can't see them... OR how to fix that.. here's the address.. they're at the bottom of the page..

BEAUTY WHORE.NET // Your Ultimate Online Beauty Resource


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

The pics work fine for me... Looks like really short, blunt layers... If she has an e-mail addy on her site, try e-mailing her to see if she can give you info on her cut...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 20, 2006)

The finished look is cool but after reading the steps she goes through to achieve it, seems really harsh and bad on the hair, IMO.


----------



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

With flat, thin, hair, you don't have much of a choice... i pretty much "mistreat" my hair on a daily basis, similar to what's shown in her tut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha nothing ever happens to it, i just wash it and it goes back to its natural state :nixweiss:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, my hair is not only thin but also baby fine and fragile so it would break off if I teased it like that.


----------



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

How you know if you've never done it :4:


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

i dont know if i like the short layers it make the top of her head look BIG and when you cut short chopy layers its gonna take alot of work to look good not to mention if she use a razor to texterize, it will look and be thiner


----------



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

What do you mean its gonna take a lot of work to look good??? Doesn't the haircut by itself already look good on her?? I don't understand.......


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 20, 2006)

I know from experience that it was disastrous because I had the big hair (especially the bangs) back in the 80's that required lots of hairspray and teasing. Thank god that look went out of style! lol

Yes, razoring will thin it out more for sure.


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

yes it looks good on her BUT a few years back i went and ask for a haircut and show them a pic the haircut was chopy layers all over and kinda short and i had to spend aleast 45 minutes on it every day to look like the pic cause it would do this weird flip out thing cause it was thin from the razor then after i got it looking right as soon as i went out side in the humidity it would flip out on me again


----------



## Bea (Dec 20, 2006)

I have fine hair (although LOTS of it) that has a teeny tiny bit of a 'wave' in it. It is disastrous for me to have it razored. It just never looks or lies the way I want it to.


----------



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

Well my hair stylist never uses the razor on me.. he always uses the scissors....

Do you have wavy hair???


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

no i dont have wavy hair


----------



## Kathy (Dec 20, 2006)

Take the pics to your stylist and see what she can do. When I do that with mine she is always honest and tells me if she thinks it won't look good on me. If you cut it that way and don't like it, they way I look at it is...it's only hair and it'll grow back. lol....


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

ok i found some pics of hair cuts that i like i dunno if you like them though click on them to make them larger


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

kaville.. sham on you, its only hair it will grow back that a curse word.. lol


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree with it looking thinner. The girl in the pic has some texture and thickness to her hair which gives it a bit of volume on it's own. If your hair is thin and straight it's going to be a waste to cut layers like hers, unless you want it to look light and thin the length down your hair. You could pull it off with a LOT of styling but it's one of those high maintenace hair cuts if you have thin straight hair and you don't want it to look scraggly.


----------



## han (Dec 21, 2006)

i dont know how you feel about waves but if you got a body wave and long layers it would make your hair fuller looking and feelng..


----------



## deadbychocolate (Dec 21, 2006)

hmmm.. first of all i was looking for this site.. somehow i thought it was a .com .. so thanks ppl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> secondly.. i have thin straight hair i have got a million cuts to give it volume... bottom line is never give too much texture to ur hair. it really does spoil it.

i think using a volume shampoo has really helped my hair. the cut depends on the shape of ur face. but the style tht never fails especially for work is a side part n blow drying. its funny how my frnds rant abt wanting to have straight hair.. n i love their natural curls!!!

lastly... tht tut is good but i personally think it looks like a hurricane hit her!!


----------

